# Ecotech MP60WES Noise issues



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,

I recently got a new MP60W ES (not quiet drive). I set it up 48hrs ago and was running it on max (constant flow mode). It is still very loud. I can even hear it from upstairs. I am just wondering if anyone has any experience with this pump. I have MP40s. The quiet drive one is super quiet and the older one was acceptable.

Cheers,
J


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

check to make sure the the wet side and dry side are lined up.. .I had noise on my MP10, turned out to be off a little.. adjusted it and it was better.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They are noisy...nothing you can do about it.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

If it isn't the bearings on the dry side, Try *white lithium grease*( not petroleum jelly or the petroleum based lithium grease which is brown). Coat the ceramic shaft with a small amount and that should be good enough unless the shaft is really out of true. You should reapply every time you clean your wetside and the grease can also be used to lubricate o-rings on other gear. I picked up mine at Home Depot in the plumbing department - it's made by Koehler and comes in a tiny blue and clear container.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The noise comes from the dry side for sure.


----------

